# antispasmodics and side effects?



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi I was wondering if anyone else suffered from headaches while taking antispasmodics? I have only just begun taking them and have had a bad headache, mainly in the evening for the last 3 days. I though the chances of side effects were meant to be pretty slim. Any ideas?


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

When i get dehydrated from the antspasmatics and antidiarrhea meds,i get migraines.If i drink enough water,it helps prevent these headaches.-Wendi


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes I find if I take alot of the Bentyl I get headaches and it doesn't work that great either so I take 1mgs of Klonapin at night to ease the pain in the gut. I take Bentyl like candy and it doesn't seem to kill the pain in the gut. Bentyl will give me a slight headache but I do try and drink 8 glasses of water a day and it helps a bit. I just wish Bentyl worked better maybe I will ask doc about Librax.Queen Irritable today from IBS


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for your replies. i know that drinking more water is something that I need to do. I try but get so busy or it is impractical at work and I forget. My medicine is called spasmonal. I haven't seen anyone mention this brand. Is anyone else taking this one?


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

yep i was given spasmonal today and just took my first dose of 120mg about half a hr ago! ive got to take it 3 times a day. have u found it helpful yet?


----------



## abb08 (Apr 10, 2003)

I was on Librax for two weeks and reacted terribly to it. I just started taking Bentyl (today) and I have had 80 ounces of water since taking it from having a dry mouth - no headache though.


----------



## 23705 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi, I've been on Spasmonal for a month now and am wondering if anyone else out there has found that it effects their periods. I've had normal length periods since I started them (a week) but the 1st period I've had after taking spasmonal (3 times daily) is still on going, 3 weeks on! I can't find anything citing this as a side effect so have made a doctors appointment. I'm simply curious to know if it's related as it seems an awful coincidence if not.Thanks, Anna.


----------

